# Converting Coralife Square Pin ?



## century (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a Coralife 36" AquaLight Fixture - 2 x 96W with Square Pin lights, 

I would like to convert it to take 2 x 96W with Straight Pin lights or four or more T5 HO Bulbs because the replacement bulbs are cheaper.
Has anyone done this? Is it even possible? I need a little help in being pointer in the right direction.


Where do u guys buy ur bulbs


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

There are adapters I bought to use straight pin in my square pin fixture. I think they were about $20. I think I got them from Aquatraders.
Here is the link http://www.aquatraders.com/Pin-Converter-p/59010.htm


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

The ballast for a t5ho would be anywhere from 30-60 depending on where you go and the endcaps are a few bucks each...but it is possible.

It mightt just be easier to keep your eye out for a used t5


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*bulbs*

so which of these bulbs is expensive the 4 straight pins or the 4 square pins 
i have a light fix that is missing one bulb it is a 4 straight pin type .


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Ai has a very good price on compact floresents


----------



## century (Mar 23, 2011)

matti2uude said:


> There are adapters I bought to use straight pin in my square pin fixture. I think they were about $20. I think I got them from Aquatraders.
> Here is the link http://www.aquatraders.com/Pin-Converter-p/59010.htm


hey thanks i think i might order this .

what is AI


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

aqua inspiration.

Will a square to straight pin conversion allow to find cheaper bulbs here ? What would they cost ?


----------

